# Bringing cat back to SA?



## Izy (Dec 2, 2010)

Hi all.

I currently live in France but need to move back to SA. I have a cat that I would really like to bring along with me.

Has anyone done this and what is the procedure?

My cat has been chipped and vaccinated and I now SA dont require you to put the cat in quarantine.. is there anything else or can i go ahead and book a ticket for us?


----------



## Siouxzee (Dec 8, 2010)

I know someone who brought their dogs back from Australia and they said all they require is a permit from South Africa that costs R120.
Best thing to do would be to look on the govt. websites.


----------



## imjustsupergirl (Feb 1, 2011)

I'm contemplating moving home from Aus and I will DEFINITELY be taking my Meowza. Luckily there are no quarantine issues on the SA side, although its not cheap. 

I was told that they charge per kg of animal (and mine is about 9kgs!!), my quote was about $1,600 Aussie and thats excluding vet fees and any fees on the SA side.. 

Hopefully its cheaper in France although I know I'm just going to have to cough up the cash because I can't leave my boy behind!


----------



## bgreen15 (Feb 1, 2011)

Izy said:


> Hi all.
> 
> I currently live in France but need to move back to SA. I have a cat that I would really like to bring along with me.
> 
> ...


Hi

We moved our cats from france to South Africa last October.
I am afraid it's a little bit more difficult than you are expecting. We used a company that does it. I am afraid it involves a little bit of running about.
Basically there are a few forms to fill in..
Veterinary Health Certificate (in english and french)
International health certificate
you then need to take this to the state vet of your area
etc

I have the name and number of the company we used if you are interested

Sorry too be the bearer of bad news..

But our cats have settled in great and survived the plave trip better than us !


Bill


----------



## Daxk (Jan 20, 2008)

Have they increased the level of cat Culture in their new home or do the local Tabbies still have difficulty understanding the French accents?


----------



## Bootes (Feb 8, 2011)

imjustsupergirl said:


> I'm contemplating moving home from Aus and I will DEFINITELY be taking my Meowza. Luckily there are no quarantine issues on the SA side, although its not cheap.
> 
> I was told that they charge per kg of animal (and mine is about 9kgs!!), my quote was about $1,600 Aussie and thats excluding vet fees and any fees on the SA side..
> 
> Hopefully its cheaper in France although I know I'm just going to have to cough up the cash because I can't leave my boy behind!


Meowza ? Ha ha. I had a cat named that too once. Shame on me for thinking I was original.


----------



## EthenGroom (Feb 1, 2011)

Hi

I would suggest that you visit the government website or ask your vet. It can be lengthly process so you should start on it as soon as you possibly can.

Good luck, I know that pets become a part of the family


----------

